# Where can I find good contractor and building material suppliers?



## denniis (Mar 6, 2009)

I was wondering if anyone knows of a good resource to find contractors? I have been looking online and all I have seen are sites where you have to describe the job then wait to get called from a contractor or if I find a directory type of site there is a limited number of contractors in my area, but I know there are many more. I am trying to build my first house and I was planning on hiring all the contractors so I need a good resource to find them. Something with reviews and article would also be very beneficial, please let me know if anyone knows of a good place to look.


----------



## buletbob (May 9, 2008)

go to your area lumber yard, speak to a sales person and explain your situation, Let them know that you would like to have them bid on all the materials for your project. this way you can establish a good working relationship with them. Meet with the contractors that they recommended and get some references from them and speak to the homeowners that they had worked for and take it from there. BOB.


----------



## jekab (Mar 7, 2009)

Best of luck to you building your first house, it’s an adventure. I would recommend talking to your neighbors and friends and see if they know any contractors they worked with in the past. Since I’m sure you already did that you should try http://www.jobtrio.com/ I found that they have a very easy to use search. They have the biggest list of contractors I have seen to date, plus you can write reviews and read their articles.


----------



## JMD (Mar 11, 2009)

If you are looking for a green builder I would start at one of the green building certification websites. They normally have a directory of members or list of homes built to that standard and who built the home. LEED is one of the nationwide green building programs although not many LEED homes have been built in some areas as it is fairly new for homes. Many green programs are regional like Earthcraft here in Atlanta. I'm not saying all the builders registered with these programs are good builders but it would be a good place to start if you are looking to build a green home.


----------

